# BoltVM? Anyone have services with? Seems down.



## drmike (Jun 19, 2015)

Just was looking at loose ends with stuff and noticed BoltVM's site is offline.

Someone else said their services have been down for a week.

Is anyone here a customer and can confirm?


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 19, 2015)

@JonBiloh we need your help,  another one of your "CEO" projects who isn't old enough to buy a drink is having problems with his hosting business...


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2015)

Seems Steven_F *puts shades on* _bolted_


----------



## Amitz (Jun 19, 2015)

Isn't Steven_F a moderator at WHT?


----------



## sv01 (Jun 19, 2015)

yup he was

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=348535


----------



## sleddog (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a VPS with BoltVM. It's up now and has been up continuously since June 3 (when the IP switch happened). Dunno 'bought their website


----------



## Premiumn (Jun 19, 2015)

sv01 said:


> yup he was
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=348535


Wondering why he got kicked out of the team...


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like Finklefuck F*cked his customers...

The name Finklefuck brought to you by @~Lee~ @MartinD


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 19, 2015)

Their website appears online for me now, but @Steven F hasn't signed onto VPSBoard for a few weeks. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## souen (Jun 19, 2015)

Word was the website got DDoSed.


----------



## Lee (Jun 19, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Looks like Finklefuck F*cked his customers...
> 
> The name Finklefuck brought to you by @~Lee~ @MartinD


Not entirely sure who came up with the name to be honest, I just remember why.  I also remember coming across the bat list not so long ago too


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 19, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Their website appears online for me now, but @Steven F hasn't signed onto VPSBoard for a few weeks. Hope everything is OK.


He's more active on LET.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2015)

This is from StevenF over on Lowendtalk:



> We were under DDoS, nothing I could do to prevent that, unfortunately. I probably missed your e-mail, I've been skimming them a bit more due to the hectic week. Apologies if I didn't reply, but the site is back up and has been for a few hours now.
> 
> ARIN is giving us trouble with the IPs. I applied for the IPs months back. They gave me a /23, but I asked to apply for more. They said they'd only give a /22 unless they took the /23 back and I re-applied. I never got around to completing the request. When Crissic took their IPs back, ARIN told us that we would now need to provide even more proof and information, so we're working on getting them everything they need.


 

Rest of it:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/32443/bolt1024-initial-review-boltvm

 

So appears the company is in operation and fine.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> The name Finklefuck brought to you by @~Lee~ @MartinD


Why do guys call StevenF  Finklefuck?



~Lee~ said:


> Not entirely sure who came up with the name to be honest, I just remember why.  I also remember coming across the bat list not so long ago too


Why?


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 20, 2015)

WHT needs to burn and bear needs to be put down to stop the atrocity of what they are doing to the hosting industry. Completely disgusted. They deserved every packet of that DDOS and hopefully more to come. Their forums are more saturated than the shared hosting industry itself... It's a fucking cesspool full of sig spammers, no real content, etc.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 21, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> WHT needs to burn and bear needs to be put down to stop the atrocity of what they are doing to the hosting industry. Completely disgusted. They deserved every packet of that DDOS and hopefully more to come. Their forums are more saturated than the shared hosting industry itself... It's a fucking cesspool full of sig spammers, no real content, etc.


More drama.


----------



## telephone (Jun 21, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> WHT needs to burn and bear needs to be put down to stop the atrocity of what they are doing to the hosting industry. Completely disgusted. They deserved every packet of that DDOS and hopefully more to come. Their forums are more saturated than the shared hosting industry itself... It's a fucking cesspool full of sig spammers, no real content, etc.


Please *stop* bringing WHT into every discussion.


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> WHT needs to burn and bear needs to be put down to stop the atrocity of what they are doing to the hosting industry. Completely disgusted. They deserved every packet of that DDOS and hopefully more to come. Their forums are more saturated than the shared hosting industry itself... It's a fucking cesspool full of sig spammers, no real content, etc.


I think you are confusing WHT with LowendTalk/Lowendbox.  

WHT has problems, but they have a ton of content.


----------

